# Help! Gus needs a new ride.



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

My fiancé finally stopped mocking me and agreed to let me buy a stroller (I would've bought one anyway, with or without his blessing )

Anyway, I want a lightweight stroller for Gus who weighs 4.3 lbs. We might eventually get him a sister so it would be nice to get it in a gender neutral color that can fit two malts. The dogger, while really nice, is much too big and pricey for what I'm looking for. The same goes for the PetGear AT3, and most jogger-type strollers.

I just want a stroller that we can use when we go to the Farmer's Market, crowded festivals, and the outdoor mall. At the Farmer's Market, his poor paws have gotten accidentally stepped on and I've had several old ladies pick Gus up without permission :angry: and it really upset me. I feel like a stroller would alleviate that. Also, he gets so tired of walking that we find ourselves having to carry him halfway through.

So anyway, I've looked through the archives for your opinions and here are the ones I'm considering:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CGYE1TE/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]PetGears Happy Trails No Zip in sage[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Ultra-Lite-Stroller-20-pounds/dp/B000GIRWXY/ref=sr_1_13?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388369650&sr=1-13&keywords=Pet+strollers"]PetGear Ultra Light in icy blue[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Navy-Blue-Wheel-Stroller/dp/B00330Z59A/ref=sr_1_16?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388370584&sr=1-16&keywords=Classic+stroller"]Classic Navy Blue 4 wheel stroller [/ame]


Aesthetically, I like the PetGears Happy Trail No Zip the most. Opinions, anyone? If you have any of these strollers, would you mind uploading a pic so I can visually compare them?

Any other stroller suggestions? I'd prefer to buy it from Amazon as I have a gift card to spend. :thumbsup:

Also, be honest. How much attention do you get when pushing your furbaby(ies) in the stroller? I'm not sure if I'm ready for the looks and comments i'll be sure to get


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I totally get the need for a stroller for places like you mentioned - it is a MUST for our small dogs, especially if you have multiples. I quickly got the cheapest stroller that fit my basic requirements last year before the Nationals in Orlando - it was one you included in your post, last link - and let me tell you, it was a lifesaver! It is not the best quality stroller but it does the job. It's a good first stroller to buy if you're not wanting to spend a whole lot. 

The first thing I was looking for in a stroller is a supportive bar in the front of the stroller, like the one in the last link has - a lot of them just have the mesh top but if you unzip it, there is nothing sturdy there keeping the dog from leaping out of the stroller. 

This is the stroller I have always liked: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Petzip-1st-Class-Jogger-Blue/dp/B000MULXX6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388374708&sr=8-3&keywords=petzip+stroller]Amazon.com: Petzip 1st Class Jogger, Blue: Pet Supplies[/ame]
I LOVE the look of this stroller! Love that it has a bar and it comes in a couple of colors - love the blue and the yellow! I believe Cathy (Mercedes and Whitney's mom) has this so hopefully she sees this and can let you know more about it  

I have heard that if you really want to invest in a quality stroller, the Dogger is the way to go. Several members have this and have said good things about it: Dogger? -The SUV of Dog Strollers


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's a pic of Bailey in the stroller I bought him right before Nationals this May. It's the same stroller as in the third link in your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Over the years I've tried several strollers and have not been 100% satisfied with any of them. I don't like having one with a larger 'nose piece' over the front wheel of a 3 wheeled stroller. They get in the way in tight areas and tricky in elevators.

I don't like strollers with 4 wheels. 3 wheelers maneuver so much easier. But some 3 wheelers are tippy. 

I want a bar in the front to create a basket for them to sit in like Nida's talking about. But I want a mesh window in it so they can see out while lying down. And I want a mesh window in the canopy and in the back so they can see you when you're pushing them. 

Parent tray is a must. As is a built in tether. 

Private storage compartment underneath is also something I want. 

Light weight stroller that folds up easily and really flat compared to the all terrain type strollers is also important. 

And last but not least, meshed netting on the canopy that folds back up flat inside the canopy so it's not taking up space where they ride or in their way is the best! 

Finally found my perfect stroller from Gen7. They make a leading brand of baby strollers too. It's the only brand I sell anymore. Plenty of room for 2-3 Maltese. 

I have an album with more pics on my stores FB page. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures, Nida and Crystal! It's so different to see pics of them in use versus stock photos! 

Nida, I have to admit, I wasn't too crazy about the boxy look of this stroller but seeing sweet Bailey in it makes it look much more attractive. :wub:

Crystal, the Gen7 sounds wonderful and looks nice, too. It's just more than what I wanted to spend. Also, it looks a little bulky in pictures. Is it? How much does the stroller weigh and does it have a compact fold? We have a tiny car (Nissan Eclipse) without much trunk space.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Oooh....what about [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gen7Pets-Journey-Stroller-BLUE-BONNET/dp/B00C2ZBR9Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388378588&sr=1-1&keywords=Gen7+stroller"]this[/ame] smaller Gen7 stroller? This looks more like the size I'm looking for! Not too crazy about the fabric/colors but seems to have nice features. What do you think?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know off hand how much it weighs but I can carry it in one hand. It's far from bulky. But then again, maybe it just seems that way to me since my last one was the All Terrain by PetGear. It folds up really fiat. Doesn't take up all of my trunk space. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LilGusDog said:


> Oooh....what about this smaller Gen7 stroller? This looks more like the size I'm looking for! Not too crazy about the fabric/colors but seems to have nice features. What do you think?


As for quality, I don't think you can go wrong with any of their models. I can't recommend the ones with 4 wheels because I really don't like them. But I know there are lots of people who do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I really like the Gen7 stroller and will have to add that to my list - I will be buying another stroller sometime in the coming few months so I will have to take a closer look at a few of my favs and decide between them then. I would just make do with my current stroller but I want something a bit bigger so that I can fit both my pups in there. Bailey is 12 pounds and he's tall and long so there is no room for Emma is our current stroller when he is in there. 

Here is another stroller I really like: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Stroller-Chocolate/dp/B00DYW72YS/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388381970&sr=1-1&keywords=Pet+Gear+No-Zip+Special+Edition+Pet+Stroller]Amazon.com: Pet Gear No-Zip Special Edition Pet Stroller, Chocolate: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> I really like the Gen7 stroller and will have to add that to my list - I will be buying another stroller sometime in the coming few months so I will have to take a closer look at a few of my favs and decide between them then. I would just make do with my current stroller but I want something a bit bigger so that I can fit both my pups in there. Bailey is 12 pounds and he's tall and long so there is no room for Emma is our current stroller when he is in there.
> 
> Here is another stroller I really like: Amazon.com: Pet Gear No-Zip Special Edition Pet Stroller, Chocolate: Pet Supplies


Yup! This is exactly like the first link I shared. Mine is the regular edition with 4 wheels instead of 3 and has a smaller weight capacity, I think but it has the bar too which is perfect! :thumbsup: i love the chocolate, though! 

Might have to get the Petgear No Zip. I like those colors much better than the Gen7 I linked.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 4 different strollers ranging from $200 to about $45 and I will say that the one I pull out most often to use is the one that Nida has. I bought it a couple of years ago for Nationals and it is easy to fold, light weight to carry, has enough room for all 3 of my fluffs, is safe with the lead attachments, can be zipped but still provides ventilation. And 2 other important things is the larger basket to put things in on the bottom and the place to hold drinks on the top.

The drink holder is important to me. The last one that you showed (with the dots) doesn't appear to have a drink holder. Also, I have a smaller stroller that does have a drink holder, but the holder holes are soooooooooooooo small that I can't even find a drink that will fit into it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also have the same stroller Nida has, in the green. I have only used it a couple of times, but it holds both of mine (10# and 8#) easily. It folds up pretty flat, about as flat a my daughters baby stroller. It is very light weight and I can take it out of the car and set it up with 1 hand. Which is important if you have leashes in the other.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a large stroller that holds all four of mine, but have been shopping for one that holds two. Here are two that I'm considering.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Here's a pic of Bailey in the stroller I bought him right before Nationals this May. It's the same stroller as in the third link in your post.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I have 4 different strollers ranging from $200 to about $45 and I will say that the one I pull out most often to use is the one that Nida has. I bought it a couple of years ago for Nationals and it is easy to fold, light weight to carry, has enough room for all 3 of my fluffs, is safe with the lead attachments, can be zipped but still provides ventilation.





IzzysBellasMom said:


> I also have the same stroller Nida has, in the green. I have only used it a couple of times, but it holds both of mine (10# and 8#) easily. It folds up pretty flat, about as flat a my daughters baby stroller. It is very light weight and I can take it out of the car and set it up with 1 hand. Which is important if you have leashes in the other.


You guys are starting to sway me! So this stroller isn't as bulky as it looks in the stock photo? What about steering? Is it ok to handle? Also, how is it holding up?

The price of this stroller is certainly reasonable. I just didn't want to have it break on me or have me not like it in the future as I don't really want to buy another stroller for Gus and his future little fur sister or brother. I want this to be a one time purchase, if at all possible (good luck to me! I can be so fickle with items  ) 

Does anyone else have pics to share of their fluffs in this stroller? I'm hoping it won't be too big for my little man.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, I don't on this computer, they must have been saved to CD already. But I do have some of them in the play pen, LOL that will be your next purchase. I have used it more than the stroller!!! We attend lots of car shows and it is great to put them in outside. We also used it when Jojo hurt his neck and was on strict bed rest for a few days. I got mine from Amazon and the top and bottom both zip on. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051M7XP2/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1]Amazon.com: Large 46" Pet Dog Play Pen Zipped Bottom Panel: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww...they're too sweet, Christy! And he actually has a similar playpen! We purchased it for our annual camping trip this summer. He hasn't used it yet, though. :blush:

My fiancé thinks I've gone crazy. My wallet agrees with him, too.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

The only thing that concerns me a little bit about the classic stroller are some reviews on amazon. Someone said the zipper doesn't go all the way, and that it leaves a gap between the foundation and the fabric? They said the dog might be able to get out? Has this been your experience?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We now have the Jeep Stroller and I never thought I would have one but it is so great to have the option to pop them in while you go shopping or go our on a dinner, lunch, to a dog show. It is a must have! 

Here are two pictures of the stroller with the dogs inside. It is a basic model and works very well, yet we might consider a new one due to the fact that Dominic figure out he can leave the stroller as there is no front bar. For size references, Dominic is 8lb and Benjamin is 6lb.

The one we are looking for is the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Special-Stroller-Chocolate/dp/B00DYW72YS/"]*Pet Gear No-Zip Special Edition Pet Stroller *[/ame]- it has the front bar and no zipper, a must have for us or the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gen7Pets-Promenade-Stroller-SPRING-GREEN/dp/B00C2M4ISE"]*Gen7Pets Promenade Pet Stroller*[/ame] that is very similar and very nice too (just wondering about the zipper as Ben might chew it up) plus I wish they have other colors. Let's see!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

The one with out the zipper sounds great, but no cup holder...or does the key holder fit a cup??


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> The one with out the zipper sounds great, but no cup holder...or does the key holder fit a cup??


There is a cup holder on it, I saw it at the pet boutique close by. It is really nice!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> The one with out the zipper sounds great, but no cup holder...or does the key holder fit a cup??


The PeTGear No Zip does have cup holders. I think it just rides lower on the handle. :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a petgear Special Edition in Sage that i bought several years ago and absolutely love it except for the fact it doesn't have the stabilizer bar. I agree with Crystal about having just 3 wheels versus 4, it's very easy to maneuver even with one hand.

Here's the one i have now:
Pet Gear Special Edition Pet Stroller


This is the one i'm thinking of getting, it has the bar and is no zip and i love the quality of petgear since i already have one i know the quality is great.

Pet Gear Special Edition No-Zip Pet Stroller

I know of some that have this stroller instead of the dogger and absolutely love it.

Pet Gear NV No-Zip Pet Stroller


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just want to say that I have 4 wheeler but would buy a 3 wheeler if I did it again.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

What about [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Blue-Venture-3-Wheel-Stroller/dp/B00FA4MQ3A/ref=sr_1_21?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388442295&sr=1-21&keywords=Pet+stroller+3+wheel"]this[/ame] one? It looks to have some good features. It's reasonably priced too. 

Does anyone have a Venture brand stroller?


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Gen7Pets-Regal-Stroller-Chocolate-Capacity/dp/B00C30AKAA/ref=sr_1_5?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388442911&sr=1-5&keywords=Gen7+stroller"]The Gen7 Regal stroller[/ame] is nice, too! It's just more than what I want to spend! :smcry:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Not to add to your list of things to buy  but you can also look into a nice sling bag for going out too since Gus is so little. Sling bags are great for hands free maneuvering and work well for crowded places where a stroller might be cumbersome. Both come in handy! Sorry, I'll admit... I like shopping enabling! LOL! You can always wait until pup #2 to get a stroller that you'd really like at that time :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Not to add to your list of things to buy  but you can also look into a nice sling bag for going out too since Gus is so little. Sling bags are great for hands free maneuvering and work well for crowded places where a stroller might be cumbersome. Both come in handy! Sorry, I'll admit... I like shopping enabling! LOL! You can always wait until pup #2 to get a stroller that you'd really like at that time :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha Marisa! Sadly, he already has a Fundle and a kwigy-bo. Ahhhhh! Maybe I should wait on that darn stroller! :blush:


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I was going to say, I don't have a stroller but I carry Simba in a fundle... He loves it there and stays in it even at home when I have left it on the couch. I'm not sure I will get a stroller cos we don't go out as much to require one (bf and I switch of carrying him) and I think it is easier to pick him up to prop on a sling bag (or sometimes his airplane carrier) than pushing a stroller (believe me I have had to push a baby stroller in Disneyland and I hated it... I picked up my godson and carried him while my friend pushed the stroller with our stuff lol!) - now with two I know it will be a different story.

The only thing I am jealous of the stroller owners is when they are dining in a pet friendly place and their pup looks like they are in a high chair in a stroller. Simba sits in his bag propped in a chair but I always worry he'll fall so I pretty much tie the bag straps to the chair. Lol.

Like you I love shopping for the pup and my boyfriend probably shares the same sentiments as your fiancé. But then again, what can they do? Lol.

Good luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

